# does the turbo 30/35 beep?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ok i think the holidays has fuzzed my brain...
does the turbo;s 30/35 9 buttons... beep at all? i completely forgot if they do or not. LOL

hrmm... cuz mine doesnt...  

sad... ive had a t30 for over 8 years now.. and never realized.

"doh"


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

One of the T35 menu options is the ability to turn sound OFF, turn on a short beep/signal, or (I think) a continuous tone... This is from memory, but I know for a fact that the menu offers such choices -- not sure of the details (duration of the tone, etc...)...


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Found it in the T35 pdf file:



> BEEPER
> 
> To get to this mode, push the (SETUP) button until the message ?BEEPER: XXXXXX? appears. Pressing the ((UP ARROW/OFF) button will increment through the possible settings.
> 
> The beeper can be set to beep continuously, to beep for five seconds, or not to beep when a charge, discharge, or automatic cycle is complete.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ok... hmm what about on the T30 indy car version ;|

heeeeeeeh!


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

RCMits said:


> sad... ive had a t30 for over 8 years now.. and never realized.
> 
> "doh"


Hehe, I like him he's silly BAhahahahahahaha

I gotta jet, PEACE!!!!!

DJ Mansfield


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

My older 5 button didn't.
I thought the 9 button did not as well, but 100%....

The 9 button just added the 4 jump keys.


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

while we are at it... is there a good site/thread (tried searching here) on setups and on how to maximize my newly acquired t35 stealth?

I have seen the standard 6amp charge and .03 peak detect, .9 per cell discharge. What I am looking for is the charge#2, charge #3 values and delays. And clycling information. Also, I just got a 1/18th running off 2/3a batteries. I tried discharging at 5 amps. My charge seems to only discharge at 10+amps. Is that normal?

M.P.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

you must be in oval mode. change it to normal mode


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i have a question. i have been trying to aquire a t30/35 for abouth 6 years know. does anyone have one that they would be willing to trade i have been posting in the swap and sell forum but with no luck. e-mail [email protected] with turbo 35 gfx as the subject for any information or assistance or any thing that will help me finally aquire a competition electronics charger


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Tres said:


> My older 5 button didn't.
> I thought the 9 button did not as well, but 100%....
> 
> The 9 button just added the 4 jump keys.


ok.. i think it was just the overdose of eggnog that made me wonder about beeps. go figure.... *lol*


----------

